# travelers



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

There's been quite a few calls going to book 2 in Local 48. 54 calls for tomorrow if anyone is looking for work. There has also been unfilled calls.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> There's been quite a few calls going to book 2 in Local 48. 54 calls for tomorrow if anyone is looking for work. There has also been unfilled calls.


What is your rate up there?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

eejack said:


> What is your rate up there?


$38 till Jan 1


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

30 unfilled calls today

http://ibew48.com/mobile/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Come on in boys.

The 48 contractors have the graviest of the gravy work.

Together we will all stand around telling jokes and hunting stories after coming in late following a night of drinking with the brothers.

Just like it is supposed to be, just like it used to be.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mr hands said:


> come on in boys.
> 
> The 48 contractors have the graviest of the gravy work.
> 
> ...




liar


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

mr hands said:


> Come on in boys. The 48 contractors have the graviest of the gravy work. Together we will all stand around telling jokes and hunting stories after coming in late following a night of drinking with the brothers. Just like it is supposed to be, just like it used to be.



Not that you're wrong on the quality of a few travelers that are constant travelers w/ a secrete handshake. However, your comment seems to be placed and worded to just troll the thread.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Noah said:


> liar


You're half right. The travelers typically work. It's the bench rider locals who DGAF.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ignoring the inevitable bureaucratic delays, this project is scheduled to begin late 2014/early 2015. It'll be 3 years or so of work for several hundred electricians. Total price tag is $7.5 billion or so.

http://www.jordancoveenergy.com

Wyden and Merkley are onboard with it, not sure about DeFazio yet. Either way that will help get the permitting through DOE. Architecture and engineering is all done and ready to go for the most part.

Just to put bugs in y'alls ears.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have only worked with travelers a few times.

The one guy had been traveling 30 years and had hardly ever worked in his local since turning out. Another guy was young had a trailer and was traveling for beaches in the summer and snow in the winter. Both were regular workers, showed up and did their job. 

On another job there were quite a few travelers when lay offs came local men were let go (they were major slackers), the travelers went to the foreman and requested to be pinked slipped saying they could not work when local men were being let go.

All the travelers I worked with were class acts, doesn't mean there are not slackers and PIAs out there, just my experience.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Most of the travelers I have worked with over the years were good workers, if you excluded the secret handshake guys. I have always tried to represent my local by working hard and being on my best behavior when I traveled and was well treated wherever I went.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Most of the travelers I have worked with over the years were good workers, if you excluded the secret handshake guys. I have always tried to represent my local by working hard and being on my best behavior when I traveled and was well treated wherever I went.


And I would think that is the norm.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

53 more calls for tomorrow. Still lots of unfilled calls, mostly for Intel, but some others as well. Should be some calls for the grain terminals this month too. 

http://ibew48.com/mobile/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=174954


----------



## Swisher (Jul 28, 2013)

If y'all got real jobs at real company's you all wouldn't be waiting on work all the time. Must suck.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Come one, come all. Have a ball.

PM me when you get here. YOU need to find an RV spot though... there isn't a flat driveway without rolling mancave parked longterm for about 15 miles in any direction. So bring your sleeping bag, a blowup mattress, your favorite pillow, a roll of toilet paper, tin foil, your laptop with charger, a flashlight, handtools, (to find the toilet paper when the power gets discoed by the POCO, then tools to hook it back up,) Lets see, what else do you need to bring, 5 pairs of drawers, one of the pairs must be less than three years old. Socks, and also, a loner sock. The loner sock lays over on the floor by the edge of the blow up mattress. Your celphone, primarily to be used as an Alarm Clock, and as a device to connect with fellow travelers from your home local. Cash, cash, cash, bring your bankroll, you are going to need cash moolah to buy somebody's clean piss to get your drug test card. hmmm, what else should you bring, a fat stack of cool stickers from your home local, a pile of cool tshirts from your home local, (bonus for solid red shirts, cobras that strike, skulls union til I die, minus for any tshirt from a powerhouse job.) Bring basic toiletries, especially denture cleaner. Remember, food is only as far away as 7-11. Mmmm spicy dawgs, eeeek poop of fire. Preperation H. Rubbers. Fireball. A comfy camp chair. Quarters for the laundromat. A squirt bottle of Jergens. Soap on a roap. A solid white bath towel.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Just took one of those calls on last Friday. Some good hands up here and the travelers I've ran into were solid. Just raking it in with both fists. Starting 5/10s and an 8 this week. At $38 that's a healthy check.


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

Do I need a state license first before taking the call. I know my CA one is no good up there. Can I get a temporary one or something?


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

I think you have to be holding a card at dispatch. Try calling the hall.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

norcalbay said:


> Do I need a state license first before taking the call. I know my CA one is no good up there. Can I get a temporary one or something?


Oregon does not have a temp card. Not sure about Washington. There are calls for both out of Local 48


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

On a related note...local hands are telling me they voted $.75 of their raise onti the check. So 01/01/14 it was 38.80. Sizeable boost.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

southvalleysparky said:


> On a related note...local hands are telling me they voted $.75 of their raise onti the check. So 01/01/14 it was 38.80. Sizeable boost.



$.70 on the check, $.50 pension, and $.25 H&W


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you a 48 hand sparky?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

southvalleysparky said:


> Are you a 48 hand sparky?


Yes, from the Washington side


----------



## YYCApprentice (Oct 31, 2012)

If there is one thing i've learned in my one and only year in this amazing trade, is that regardless of union or not (i'm not union) layoffs and slow downs and split shifts are not exclusive to just the union.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

FYI, there are still unfilled calls daily, for anyone looking to travel.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

southvalleysparky said:


> Just took one of those calls on last Friday. Some good hands up here and the travelers I've ran into were solid. Just raking it in with both fists. Starting 5/10s and an 8 this week. At $38 that's a healthy check.


I haven't heard really positive things about the guy running RA4 or the job in general. I thought about dragging up and chasing the overtime, but I've got it really cushy where I'm at now. I think I'll stay for now


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

jimmy21 said:


> I haven't heard really positive things about the guy running RA4 or the job in general. I thought about dragging up and chasing the overtime, but I've got it really cushy where I'm at now. I think I'll stay for now


Good call. Back to 40s on Monday. Heard bad things about him to, but I keep my head down and mouth shut so I don't get much grief. Lol. I'm hearing that OT is coming, but in spurts. Nothing concrete. I was looking to move to Hillsboro regardless though so this job has been exactly what I needed.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

southvalleysparky said:


> Good call. Back to 40s on Monday. Heard bad things about him to, but I keep my head down and mouth shut so I don't get much grief. Lol. I'm hearing that OT is coming, but in spurts. Nothing concrete. I was looking to move to Hillsboro regardless though so this job has been exactly what I needed.


Good, I'm glad you guys aren't on overtime. I don't have to question whether I'm in the right spot if there isn't extra money on the table. I don't have to stress about making decisions


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> I haven't heard really positive things about the guy running RA4 or the job in general. I thought about dragging up and chasing the overtime, but I've got it really cushy where I'm at now. I think I'll stay for now


Which contractor? There are a few and and several are hiring


----------



## LarryG440 (Jan 7, 2014)

I need some info on getting the Oregon state license


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

LarryG440 said:


> I need some info on getting the Oregon state license


http://licenseinfo.oregon.gov/?fuse...,1535,1686&class_name=Electricians&LinkType=P


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

71 calls for tomorrow


----------

